# Possible Owner Of New 2015 312Bh



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey everybody, new to the forum. My parents and my sister and her husband are going in on a new camper together. They are looking at the 2015 keystone outback 312bh. I get to use it though because my truck will be the vehicle towing the trailer. That is where my questions start. I have a 2011 Toyota Tundra 5.7L v8 double cab. Dealer says I will be fine towing it, they would tell me I could pull it with a car just to sell it I am sure lol. Judging by the campers specs I think I am alright 920lb hitch weight dry weight 7505. We will never be towing it with water or grey or black tank with anything in them. WE wont EVer have much in the camper either. Dishes The foo clothes chairs typical camping stuff. tundra has a maximum payload of 1380 and max towing of 10,400lbs. The only people in the truck when it will be towed is my dad and mom or me and my wife. Trips will never be very far farthest trip is Maine about 4 hours. Typically there will be a second vehicle going because my sister and her husband have 2 kids. We will be putting on a nice WDH and good brake system. Any input or advice from other people who have a 312BH or pull a camper this size would be great! I've talked to other tundra owners who pull 5th wheels bigger and travel trailers same size and bigger they say its fine Id rather just be sure I am okay and within my limits.


----------



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

Just wanted to add we used to camp when we where younger. My parents had a mini van and towed a niagra pop up I believe it was. I think that's why my sister is wanting to get into this. They like the 312BH because of the back room. They can have the back of the camper and my parents can sleep in the front and still have privacy. Looked at the 322bh but it was just heavier and we didn't like losing the outside kitchen because of the extra slide in the back. also like the door from outside directly into the bathroom of the 312bh.


----------



## Morrell (May 26, 2014)

RyanVT said:


> Just wanted to add we used to camp when we where younger. My parents had a mini van and towed a niagra pop up I believe it was. I think that's why my sister is wanting to get into this. They like the 312BH because of the back room. They can have the back of the camper and my parents can sleep in the front and still have privacy. Looked at the 322bh but it was just heavier and we didn't like losing the outside kitchen because of the extra slide in the back. also like the door from outside directly into the bathroom of the 312bh.


I have this same set up, a 2011 Tundra double cab and a 2014 312 BH. The truck does great, your gas millage will drop to 8-10 mpg so a 21 gallon tank is a pain. I live in Colorado and have taken it over passes thru South Dakota and Yellowstone without problem.


----------



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

Morrell said:


> Just wanted to add we used to camp when we where younger. My parents had a mini van and towed a niagra pop up I believe it was. I think that's why my sister is wanting to get into this. They like the 312BH because of the back room. They can have the back of the camper and my parents can sleep in the front and still have privacy. Looked at the 322bh but it was just heavier and we didn't like losing the outside kitchen because of the extra slide in the back. also like the door from outside directly into the bathroom of the 312bh.


I have this same set up, a 2011 Tundra double cab and a 2014 312 BH. The truck does great, your gas millage will drop to 8-10 mpg so a 21 gallon tank is a pain. I live in Colorado and have taken it over passes thru South Dakota and Yellowstone without problem.
[/quote]
That's great to hear! thank you for helping out. I kind of figured on that gas millage not much we can really do about that haha.


----------



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

The outback book says the 312BH is 7915lbs shipping weight, carrying capacity 1585lbs and hitch weight of 1030lbs. The 323BH is shipping weight of 8085lbs carrying weight of 1715lbs and a hitch weight of 1015lbs. doesn't really seem like to much of a difference will I still be okay with my tundra?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Never go by what the book says, that's just a general estimate. Posted hitch weight does not include full propane tanks and batteries. Actual hitch weight on both the 312 and 323 after full propane tanks and battery(s) alone will likely be in the 1200-1400 pound range.

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

First off...that is one very nice Outback you have and I am positive your family will enjoy it for YEARS to come. However, I don't think you're going to like my comments, as I will tell you I don't think your truck safe with that trailer&#8230;IMHO of course. Take the information below as my person opinion. I wouldn't put my family into this towing situation.

The stated info on that Outback is: Dry Weight 7,505

Now, of course Keystone wants to make this number as small as possible, so a LOT of items are not included and are listed at "options". Yet all this "options" come standard on every Outback. (makes you say "UH?")

All this stuff (like awning, full propane tanks, stove, AC unit, battery,etc..) will quickly add another 500lbs to the real weight of Outback.

So, now you're really at 8,005&#8230;without ever stepping foot into the trailer.

That model also has a 53 gallon water holding tank. I prefer to fill my tank at home so I have MY water...not some unknown water from who knows where. Going with a round number of 8lbs per gallon of water, you have the potential to add another 424lbs in water alone.

Let's say you only carry ½ a tank of water&#8230;another 212llbs added. Now you're at 8,217lbs

Using the 80% rule, you are now at your "safe" towing limit (10,400 x80% = 8,320lbs) and we haven't even added any personal items, clothes, camping equipment or food.

As an example, my prior 2004 28RSS had a factory listed weight of 5,270. When I bought my F350, I had the Outback weight tested while adjusting the hitch....it was at 7,300.......2,000lbs over the listed weight. Point is...DON'T trust the listed weight. Get it checked!! If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful.

If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful. TELL the dealer (don't ask) that you want to test drive the trailer and then take it to a local scale. You might have to borrow a truck that already has a hitching system installed. Then unhook the trailer on the scales and get the weight and do some quick math to determine your real towing ability.

Someone on this forum once said you can actually "tow" an Outback with an riding lawn mower...it is about stopping and controlling the trailer during unforeseen events that really test the limit of your tow vehicle.

Nobody wants another truck payment, but it only takes one small thing to set the trailer in motion at 60-65mph and without the right truck things can turn bad in an instant. We simply want you and your family to be safe and get to/from the campground with no problems.


----------



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for everybody's input. we will take everything into account and make are purchase. we are looking like we are going to go with the 312bh. Never going to tow with water on board and be very leery on what we pack witch wont be much sense trip will usually only be on weekends. having a hole second vehichle traveling with us we can pack a lot in that. only person or thing in the truck will be the driver once in a great while a passenger. Going to get E rated tires to help with the towing. Good news is my parents will be getting a new truck to tow soon anyways so we are only talking a few camping trips this year and next then they will have a 2500.


----------



## Morrell (May 26, 2014)

RyanVT said:


> Thanks for everybody's input. we will take everything into account and make are purchase. we are looking like we are going to go with the 312bh. Never going to tow with water on board and be very leery on what we pack witch wont be much sense trip will usually only be on weekends. having a hole second vehichle traveling with us we can pack a lot in that. only person or thing in the truck will be the driver once in a great while a passenger. Going to get E rated tires to help with the towing. Good news is my parents will be getting a new truck to tow soon anyways so we are only talking a few camping trips this year and next then they will have a 2500.


----------



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

We pick up are new 312BH on Friday. New tires LT275/70/R18 Cooper Discover AT3 E rated, Equalizer 12,000LB hitch and prodigy p3 brake controller will be installed shortly. Trying to take all the safety precautions we can since its a big camper. May end up putting Firestone ride rite airbags on the truck as well, Depending on how much it squats. Hope to be posting pictures on Friday.


----------



## RyanVT (Jul 5, 2015)

Just brought it home today! Pulled it great on the way home. As long as your smart about the hills and try to get some what of a run in them. No problem pulling it 65 mph We will wait and see how it does loaded. Stops great with the prodigy p3


----------

